# Our working lives are dictated by out-of-control Te.



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

Agreed?

All managers are Te'ers, all bankers are Te'ers, all politicians are Te'ers, the whole corporate reality represents uncontrolled Te. Control out-of-control, wtf?

I'm not saying Te'ers are bad, simply saying that it has become viewed as normal to accept the oppression of Te over Fe, which is viewed as weak and/or illegal. This is not normal, this is insane. These controlling Te'ers are immature fucks, yet there is nowhere to go for justice, because even the very justice system is dictated in a Te manner.

As a result, most F-types grow up much faster than T-types, since the F's cannot function very long in this reality without some form of T development (tertiary and inferior functions). T-types however are never pushed to develop their tertiary/inferior F, even discouraged because it hinders them from doing their "job" properly/efficiëntly. As a result, the emotional development of these failed Te'ers is stunted, which is known as narcissism and/or psychopathy. Narcissism is said to be encouraged in the corporate world, hell, I'd say it has even become a requirement..

This is translated language from the new age slang of "suppression of the feminine by the masculine".



I guess this is a rant, so please, if you are a Te'er whose psychological growth is not stunted, do not take this personally because this is NOT directed at you in any way.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

phoenixpinion said:


> As a result, the emotional development of these failed Te'ers is stunted (infantile almost), which is known as narcissism and/or psychopathy. Narcissism is said to be encouraged in the corporate world, hell, I'd say it has even become a requirement.
> 
> This is translated language from the new age slang of "suppression of the divine feminine by the masculine".


I just care to call pile of BS on that. Feminine has nothing divine, no more and no less than masculine.

Let alone the fields of narcissism and psychopathy.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

I totally agree with you, phoenix, especially when looking at "the economy" (e.g. banking etc.) rather than the public sector.
I think Te has developed a life of its own and there is this whole Te sphere which is independent of any individual and is even preached or subconsciously internalized by non-Te types.
(Don't agree with that whole feminine vs masculine thing, though).


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah sure, with ESTJ as the dual most popular type they pave the way for Te.

But then our social structures are designed around a Fe dom perspective, what with ESFJs being the other dual most popular.


I don't think Te subverts the power of Fe at all, it elbows all functions out of the way in the professional/official world. Being a strong Ni means I fumble even basic manual tasks but I was coming up with ideas to fix problems in my workplace that a year later management figured out for themselves...there's also a low level INTJ where I work, he was trying to sort some stuff out two weeks in advance and people were all like "FFNHEEUURGH? TWO WEEKS, BUH FNUH?" It's _obviously_ better to just continually salvage what productivity you can in the moment from the mess you are continually making, yeah.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Say what?

I don't know about bankers, but half the managers I know are feelers, and the majority of politicians are, because they come across as more likeable and win elections against those mean impersonal thinkers.

And the legal system is every bit as Ti as it is Te, with its focus on definitions and classifications. Yes, it's impersonal. Values come into play when we're making laws, not judging whether they've been broken.


----------



## LittleFuryThings (Jan 5, 2013)

phoenixpinion said:


> I'm not saying Te'ers are bad, simply saying that it has become viewed as normal to accept the oppression of Te over Fe, which is viewed as weak and/or illegal. This is not normal, this is insane. These controlling Te'ers are immature fucks, yet there is nowhere to go for justice, because even the very justice system is dictated in a Te manner.
> 
> As a result, most F-types grow up much faster than T-types, since the F's cannot function very long in this reality without some form of T development (tertiary and inferior functions). T-types however are never pushed to develop their tertiary/inferior F, even discouraged because it hinders them from doing their "job" properly/efficiëntly. As a result, the emotional development of these failed Te'ers is stunted (infantile almost), which is known as narcissism and/or psychopathy. Narcissism is said to be encouraged in the corporate world, hell, I'd say it has even become a requirement.


PREACH.

You seriously just described my mom and the Te world my mom wants me to fit into. Thank god I discovered myers-briggs to understand all this or I might still be trying to fit myself into my mom's Te world. This is also why I used to type myself as INTJ. I think part of the problem is that Te can be so ABRASIVE and Fe users can't handle it, and having Fe they feel like they have to conform and accomodate the Te users around them. Like Te is "correct" and there's something wrong with the Fe user. I've had this feeling so many times in my life. I would also say Ti users can hate this Te world as much as F types though.

The immature Te user you described is my absolute least favorite kind of person.


----------



## senlar (Jan 8, 2012)

@phoenixpinion

I agree. The bosses made me overwork were both highly driven TEs. My TI ENTP boss was much more relaxed.

For dominant Ts, it seems that being highly driven or angry or makes a person's T stronger at the cost of F. 

Good observation about human nature. Avoid making your boss angry and you will get less T and more F and might be able to convince them with arguments of fairness or consideration or sympathy with you.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

well, all I have to say is.....

LOL!


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I think a lot of this is gross overgeneralization--sure, there's a Te-ish mentality to the structure of the corporate environment, and people with stronger Te tend to thrive in that kind of situation, but I wouldn't say that everyone with Te is like this, nor that they are controlling, oppressive, narcissistic, psychopathic, etc. Once we start to over-rely on our dominant perspective, we start to lose sight of the fact that the opposite is equally valid. I think I'm going to write a rant demonizing Fe now .


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

One more thought: immature ESTJs can make such bad decisions even from a business point of view. At my husband's work, the immature ESTJ bosses are forever laying people off in the name of 'efficiency'. Then they don't have enough staff, there isn't anyone to look after the customers' need in a timely manner and the customers are starting to switch to other companies.
Where I work, the ESTJ manager is constantly threatening to fire people for no reason. So everyone is stressed, distracted and the morale is very low.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

xlr8r said:


> I just care to call pile of BS on that. Feminine has nothing divine, no more and no less than masculine


Ok, I misphrased that so I edited it, ofcourse it's not any more or less divine, it's just the word the new agers use.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

braided pain said:


> Say what?
> 
> I don't know about bankers, but half the managers I know are feelers, and the majority of politicians are, because they come across as more likeable and win elections against those mean impersonal thinkers.


You don't need to be a feeler to be an actor . Fe politicians do not exist, putting up a two-face mask to win the election doesn't sound very F to me. Fe cult leaders do exist however.



> And the legal system is every bit as Ti as it is Te, with its focus on definitions and classifications. Yes, it's impersonal. Values come into play when we're making laws, not judging whether they've been broken.


Yes, Ti is closely linked with Te, but it seems less controlling to me, directly atleast..


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

phoenixpinion said:


> You don't need to be a feeler to be an actor . Fe politicians do not exist, putting up a two-face mask to win the election doesn't sound very F to me. Fe cult leaders do exist however.


Tony Blair is said to be an ENFJ, some people say that Obama is an INFJ (although others claim he's ENTP), and Ed Miliband might be an INFJ as well.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

Ellis Bell said:


> I think a lot of this is gross overgeneralization--sure, there's a Te-ish mentality to the structure of the corporate environment, and people with stronger Te tend to thrive in that kind of situation, *but I wouldn't say that everyone with Te is like this, nor that they are controlling, oppressive, narcissistic, psychopathic, etc.* Once we start to over-rely on our dominant perspective, we start to lose sight of the fact that the opposite is equally valid. I think I'm going to write a rant demonizing Fe now .


Where did I say in my OP that every Te'er is like this? I was describing self-destructive/immature Te, not "normal" Te that knows its bounds.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Tony Blair is said to be an ENFJ, some people say that Obama is an INFJ (although others claim he's ENTP), and Ed Miliband might be an INFJ as well.


Tony Blair an ENFJ?? Thanks for the good laugh ;D


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

phoenixpinion said:


> Tony Blair an ENFJ?? Thanks for the good laugh ;D


I'm just quoting stuff I read. Personally, I don't even care or know enough about the work of politicians etc, let alone their type.
What type do you think he is?


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> I'm just quoting stuff I read. Personally, I don't even care or know enough about the work of politicians etc, let alone their type.
> What type do you think he is?


I know what F is like, he's not one. I do see superficial charm, so I'd say type narcissist and/or psychopath. Here we have another problem with MBTI, it has no explanation for psychological disorders. Are narcissists more likely to be T? Are borderliners more likely to be F? No answer. No investigations. "Oh, he acts that way because he's an xxxx..." That's no explanation unfortunately, but a rationalization.

However, I do have a guess which mbti type he could be, but since I see him as psychologically insane, I don't want to burden the same types which are sane by listing my bias and therefore having the result of being compared to Blair..


----------



## jaybird117 (Aug 23, 2013)

Many highly successful people display Factor 1 traits of antisocial personality disorder. Take that how you will.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

phoenixpinion said:


> You don't need to be a feeler to be an actor . Fe politicians do not exist, putting up a two-face mask to win the election doesn't sound very F to me. Fe cult leaders do exist however.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ti is closely linked with Te, but it seems less controlling to me, directly atleast..


Politicians, cult leaders... not nearly as different as you might think, sadly.:dry:

Fe users can be dishonest hacks, too. My state rep and state senator both strike me as Fe, specifically XSFJ.
@FlaviaGemina Obama is likely an ISFP. There's an interview from his Senate campaign on faith and values where he goes on about being true to his values and authenticity and all sorts of stereotypical Fi buzzwords.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

jaybird117 said:


> Many highly successful people display Factor 1 traits of antisocial personality disorder. Take that how you will.


Doesn't mean that anyone who has antisocial traits will also be successful.
Also, it's never a good idea to be impressed by "successful" people without questioning what it is that counts or should count as successful.


----------

